# ati radeon HD 5470 512 Mb, ati radeon 6470 1Gb, nvidia GT 310M 512Mb, nvidia 320M 512



## lutx (Dec 15, 2010)

okay, I want to buy a new laptop. I have some choice, all have intel core i3 and 3Gb DDR3 but VGA was differences. That is ati radeon HD 5470 512 Mb, ati radeon 6470 1Gb, nvidia GT 310M 512Mb, nvidia 320M 512Mb. Which the best option to play empire total war? xbox 360 emulator and others latest game?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Laptops are terrible for gaming. Why not get a desktop that can do it all and be upgraded?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a ranking of the mobile GPU's:
Comparison of Laptop Graphics Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech

None of the ones you list are particularly high end.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Buying a laptop for gaming is just a very bad idea.

None of those gpu's would be considered very good. Even laptops that claim to be designed for gaming are plagued with overheating and outmodeing problems


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above^
Laptops are designed for convenience.


----------



## lutx (Dec 15, 2010)

okay I got it but first I can`t get a desktop cause some reason, and I can`t buy more powerfull laptop cause it`s price(it`s to high in my country). The second comparing the 3 of them, *ati radeon HD 5470 512 Mb, nvidia GT 310M 512Mb, and nvidia 320M 512Mb* (*ati radeon 6470 1Gb price was rising)*which can play empire total war and what settings it can handle?. I know that laptops can`t handle max quality but I know those vga can play it


----------



## lutx (Dec 15, 2010)

oh I forgot, is *ati radeon HD 5470 same with **ati radeon mobility HD 5470? *when I search *ati radeon HD 5470 *in google, google give *ati radeon mobility HD 5470 *as result and *ati radeon HD 5470 *not listed in amd homepage just *ati radeon mobility HD 5470 *


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Mobility" is designed for laptops. 
You will not get good gaming performance from a laptop. Heat is always an issue with laptops and the more powerful graphics only adds to that problem.
In the end it's your money and your decision.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

All of those gpu might play it on very low. Why can you not use a desktop? It would cost less then a notebook significantly.


----------



## lutx (Dec 15, 2010)

I can`t get desktop cause my room too little, and it`s electricity too expensive for may pocket (it`s always student classic prob in developing country) precisely desktop still impossible for me. My parents asked me to buy new laptop quickly so can you make sequence of laptops above include *ati radeon 6470 1Gb *(my parents give me some money) and a new choice I just found, same as above, but with *nvidia geforce GT 325M* *1 Gb* from the best of 3d and gaming to the worst. and how about ati mobility radeon HD5400 1Gb with processor core i3 and ram DDR3 2 Gb? my friend said he can played ETW with max quality


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

emosun said:


> All of those gpu might play it on very low.


----------

